# 2 new EFI models announced!



## caddydaddy

Ariens just announced that they are producing a Deluxe 30 and a Platinum 24 SHO with EFI engines. Very cool! 
Said they will be available October/November.

http://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-blowers/efi


----------



## sscotsman

Interesting!
For those of you, like me, that have no idea what "EFI" means, (I had to google it) 
Electronic Fuel Injection.

Scot


----------



## YSHSfan

I like it.......!


----------



## JRHAWK9

sscotsman said:


> Interesting!
> For those of you, like me, that have no idea what "EFI" means, (I had to google it)
> Electronic Fuel Injection.
> 
> Scot



REALLY? Where have you been the last 30+ years? LOL :icon-hgtg:


----------



## sscotsman

JRHAWK9 said:


> REALLY? Where have you been the last 30+ years? LOL :icon-hgtg:


I've heard of Electronic Fuel Injection,  but I didn't understand what the EFI in "New EFI models" meant when I first read the post..so I had to google it...*after* the fact, its obvious!  but it wasn't initially..

Scot


----------



## Shryp




----------



## db9938

I'd be intrigued to see how they have engineered this.


----------



## Jackmels

My Question is, Can you personally fix your car if the Fuel injection Fails? Probably Not...Why would a small engine be any different? Another Dealer-Only* Repair is What I see Here.


----------



## 2point2

Jackmels said:


> My Question is, Can you personally fix your car if the Fuel injection Fails? Probably Not..


Yes. People do it all the time. I suspect the engines will be WAY easier to troubleshoot! 

This is the future for all small engines guys. MTD released a few lawn tractor models with EFI for 2016 as well. My prediction: 5 years from now all dealer-only models will be EFI. Snowblowers and lawn tractors. Better buy a VOM. :biggrin:


----------



## 2point2

Jackmels said:


> My Question is, Can you personally fix your car if the Fuel injection Fails? Probably Not..


Yes. People do it all the time. I suspect the engines will be WAY easier to troubleshoot! 

This is the future for all small engines guys. MTD released a few lawn tractor models with EFI for 2016 as well. My prediction: 5 years from now all dealer-only models will be EFI. Snowblowers and lawn tractors. :biggrin:


----------



## db9938

Eh, the jury is out until I see how they have constructed this. 

I am skeptical, but I am also a person that realizes that the world moves faster than I do. So until I see detailed pics, without all the shrouding, then I can not give an honest opinion. Hopefully someone from Ariens can chime in here to give us, the aficionados, the details that settle this. Obviously, there is an Ariens following here, so hopefully, they with respond to quell any dispute that there is on the system.


----------



## sscotsman

Jackmels said:


> My Question is, Can you personally fix your car if the Fuel injection Fails? Probably Not...Why would a small engine be any different? Another Dealer-Only* Repair is What I see Here.


That was my initial thought too..
but, we have to remember..many of the members of this forum are a _super_ minority, when it comes to the overall snowblower owner population..
because ironically, people like us, who actually *like* to tinker, are not the prime market for new snowblowers!  the prime market for new snowblowers are the 99% of people who dont want to tinker or repair anything, ever..and for those people, this EFI could be a major benefit, if it does actually increase the ease of starting and reliability of starting. (and there is no reason to suspect it wont.)

Back in the 70's, when I was a kid, I remember cars not starting a lot..especially in the winter..my Dad would go out on a cold winter's morning, and the engine would crank and crank but not start..lots of neighbors had the same problem..But today, when was the last time your car wouldnt start? It has happened once to me in the past 30 years..and that one time was because the battery was 5 years old and simply died, it had nothing to do with the ignition or fuel system..it was just a bad battery. Apart from that, cars starting is waaaaaaaaaaaaay more reliable than it once was..

I bet there were people in the 80's who said "Cars with EFI? meh, who needs that? carburetors have been working fine for 80 years." 

they were wrong of course, there is no question EFI is WAY better for cars..and those us who might be skeptical about EFI on snowblowers and mowers will also likely end up being wrong 10 years from now..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

and..I love my 1971 Ariens, wouldnt trade it for anything..
but it hasnt been perfect..it has had issues and I have had to do a bit of tinkering with it to make it operate reliability..

What is the ONE single problem it has had? the one thing I have had to work on probably three or four times in the seven years I have owned it?...the carburetor.

Scot


----------



## guyl

This is something who's time has come. Even overdue. The holdback was probably in making it cost efficient enough to be competitive. As others have pointed out, look at how winter starting of car engines has become reliable. With snow blowers, it's all about winter starting...

The downside might be if there is only one module to change when something goes wrong and they sell you that module as a repair part for $500.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

2point2 said:


> Yes. People do it all the time. I suspect the engines will be WAY easier to troubleshoot!
> 
> This is the future for all small engines guys. MTD released a few lawn tractor models with EFI for 2016 as well. My prediction: 5 years from now all dealer-only models will be EFI. Snowblowers and lawn tractors. Better buy a VOM. :biggrin:


 What in the name of ZEUS does VOM stand for??


----------



## UNDERTAKER

I bet it is that old throttle body fuel injection system set up.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## UNDERTAKER

You know the funny thing is that I turn off the fuel every time and let it self run dry. never had a problem by doing that on the lawnmower, the genset, and on JR. but sometimes SR gets ornery about his gas intake.:icon_smile_approve::icon_smile_approve:


----------



## guyl

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> What in the name of ZEUS does VOM stand for??


Volt Ohm Meter, a multimeter for electrical troubleshooting.


----------



## db9938

I bet they have a proprietary OBD port, with a proprietary program. And probably an $$$$$$ code reader.


----------



## E350

Sneak peek! These are the injectors. Four per cylinder and six inches long!


----------



## db9938

E350 said:


> Sneak peek! These are the injectors. Four per cylinder and six inches long!


And glow plugs to boot!


----------



## ELaw

E350 said:


> Sneak peek! These are the injectors. Four per cylinder and six inches long!


Seriously? Why would they do that?

One of the many challenges in putting EFI on a small engine is finding an injector that flows little enough fuel... most automotive and motorcycle engines produce 25HP per cylinder or more. Using 4 injectors means each one would have to have one quarter of an already very low flow rate.

Maybe it's because they run at a lower pressure than an automotive system (less pressure = less flow)?


----------



## ELaw

sscotsman said:


> I bet there were people in the 80's who said "Cars with EFI? meh, who needs that? carburetors have been working fine for 80 years."


Wow, it seems you're about the same age as me, I'm surprised you never met any of them!

EFI was going to be the end of the world, just like ignition systems without breaker points and a bunch of other things. And yet somehow we're still alive!

Although I must admit that as I enter my second half-century on this planet, I'm starting to sympathize with that attitude a bit. I've joked to my wife that once my '90 Audi and '97 Saab die, I'm getting a bicycle.

But the reality of newer cars is they really have become materially more difficult to work on. The changes I describe above required buying maybe a $20 multimeter and learning some new skills. Troubleshooting & repairing many things on that new BMW you've had your eyes on requires a $15,000 proprietary computer and a $1500/year subscription to software updates. And if you're bored sometime, Google the heater hose failure that plagues many Minis... replacing it is something like a 20-hour job that requires disassembling the entire front of the car!


----------



## YSHSfan

I am tempted on the idea of putting an EFI engine on my 1960 Ariens Project (I don't have the original engine anyways and it would be the 2 opposite ends, the first snowblower model with the latest engine).:blush::smiley-confused009::icon-hgtg:


----------



## 94EG8

Electronic fuel injection is pretty straight forward. This will be great news for most people. As stated, when was the last time you saw a car not start due to problems related to fuel injection? The only thing I do see is a large drop in business for small engine shops. I don't see any downside for the consumer.


----------



## wdb

sscotsman said:


> I bet there were people in the 80's who said "Cars with EFI? meh, who needs that? carburetors have been working fine for 80 years."


Cars were forced to go to EFI (and other technologies) for the same reason small engine makers are now forced to go to it -- environmental regulations imposed by various governments. Trust me on this; if they weren't forced to change, you'd still be able to buy a car with a carburetor.



ELaw said:


> But the reality of newer cars is they really have become materially more difficult to work on. The changes I describe above required buying maybe a $20 multimeter and learning some new skills. Troubleshooting & repairing many things on that new BMW you've had your eyes on requires a $15,000 proprietary computer and a $1500/year subscription to software updates. And if you're bored sometime, Google the heater hose failure that plagues many Minis... replacing it is something like a 20-hour job that requires disassembling the entire front of the car!


In the first case I can't agree more, and to be honest I hope my tax dollars might step in here a bit and force manufacturers to open access to their systems, rather than locking them behind proprietary firewalls to force people into their service centers. 

In the second case, bad design is bad design. It's nothing new. Not to get on any particular case but Audi and Volvo have some things that normally need replacement and are horrendously hard to replace too. For historical perspective, I believe there were some 60's Chevys that required removing the inner fenderwell to replace a spark plug.


----------



## caddydaddy

ELaw said:


> Seriously? Why would they do that?
> 
> One of the many challenges in putting EFI on a small engine is finding an injector that flows little enough fuel... most automotive and motorcycle engines produce 25HP per cylinder or more. Using 4 injectors means each one would have to have one quarter of an already very low flow rate.
> 
> Maybe it's because they run at a lower pressure than an automotive system (less pressure = less flow)?


 He was joking with that picture. Those are diesel injectors and glow plugs, also for a diesel engine.


----------



## [email protected]

Meanwhile, back in 2013: 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/2905-new-honda-fuelie.html

Related, Honda has been selling a 7,000 watt inverter-style generator with a 390cc fuel-injected engine for a couple of years now. The system design includes error code logging, and with a good old-fashioned paper shop manual, does not require any special tools to troubleshoot or repair. Oh, and and you can pull-start it...a brisk yank on the recoil will make just enough power to energize the electronics in the system so it can get fuel flowing and spark jumping. 

If anyone is interested, drop me a PM with your email and I can send you a very detailed tech doc describing how the PGM-FI system all works, including a section comparing it to a standard carburetor design...


----------



## caddydaddy

[email protected] said:


> Related, Honda has been selling a 7,000 watt inverter-style generator with a 390cc fuel-injected engine for a couple of years now. The system design includes error code logging, and with a good old-fashioned paper shop manual, does not require any special tools to troubleshoot or repair. Oh, and and you can pull-start it...a brisk yank on the recoil will make just enough power to energize the electronics in the system so it can get fuel flowing and spark jumping.


That big blower is not what I'd call "consumer grade" LOL!

So why hasn't Honda jumped the gun and beat Ariens to producing small EFI snowblowers? Or is it in the works?


----------



## uberT

Interesting to see this. Yeah, I suspect it's a simplistic throttle body setup like you would have seen on an old GM car when EFI went mainstream (late 80's ?) 

I bought a small 2012 Honda motorbike a couple months ago. It's called "fuel injected" but is nothing more than a simple injector spritzing fuel into a throttle body. OTOH, it completely eliminates the choke and the fuel ON/OFF valve. It fires up with the press of the button - - no fooling around, no temperamental behavior hot or cold. It's pretty nice.


----------



## [email protected]

caddydaddy said:


> That big blower is not what I'd call "consumer grade" LOL!
> 
> So why hasn't Honda jumped the gun and beat Ariens to producing small EFI snowblowers? Or is it in the works?


It is a commercial beastie, for sure. You'd need a 3-car garage or barn to store it, but just THINK of the looks you'd get when clearing your 50 ft. driveway 

Why no EFI from Honda yet (besides the 7kw generator)? I have no firm answer...you'd think as the worlds largest engine manufacturer, Honda would be leading the way...they certainly have plenty of existing off-the-shelf EFI tech that could be applied, globally producing single-cylinder gasoline engines from 50cc and larger with EFI (mostly in scooters). How hard would it be to make the system work on a 9-13hp snow engine?

Here's a basic system outline for a 50cc scooter: 










And the overview of the EU7000is generator (390cc air-cooled single): 










Granted, a fuel-injected engine turning a genset is a LOT different than running an auger, impeller fan, and hydrostatic transmission, but "doable" for sure.


----------



## YSHSfan

Robert,

I kew it....!
Funny that you mention about the EFI generator, as I was talking with a co-worker today about it, and also wondering if a EFI engine was on the works for the snowblowers line up, since there is no doubt that HONDA has the technology to do it. 
I'm guessing we will have to wait and see when that happens in the future.
:blowerhug:


----------



## GoBlowSnow

I've never had any problems starting a snowblower that has been maintained. Regardless of how cold it is. prime 3-4 times, add a bit of choke, and usually starts right up on first pull. So this thing about easy starting baffles me. What else are the advantages of EFI in a small engine?


----------



## caddydaddy

GoBlowSnow said:


> I've never had any problems starting a snowblower that has been maintained. Regardless of how cold it is. prime 3-4 times, add a bit of choke, and usually starts right up on first pull. So this thing about easy starting baffles me. What else are the advantages of EFI in a small engine?


 Fuel efficiency would be the major advantage. But on a snowblower, that wouldn't be a big selling point. I ran mine 2 Winters ago for 20 hours on 5 gallons. Not breaking the bank on fuel costs! 
A generator that has EFI makes more sense, since when the power is out, you may be limited on what fuel you have and can get. Using it as efficiently as possible would be an advantage.


----------



## sscotsman

GoBlowSnow said:


> I've never had any problems starting a snowblower that has been maintained.


True..but as I said earlier in this thread:



sscotsman said:


> we have to remember..many of the members of this forum are a _super_ minority, when it comes to the overall snowblower owner population..
> because ironically, people like us, who actually *like* to tinker, are not the prime market for new snowblowers!  the prime market for new snowblowers are the 99% of people who dont want to tinker or repair anything, ever..
> 
> Scot


add to that: the 99% of people who dont want to tinker, repair, and are either too lazy, or not knowledgeble enough (and dont want to learn) how to do basic annual preventative maintenance..

Manufactrurers of all products have to to cater to the lowest common denominator, which is often the majority of their customer base, simply to stay in business..you need to make your product deseriable for everyone, even, (and in many cases especially) those who will do as little as possible to maintain their eqipment. Manufacturers dont come right out and say it, but often the message is: "are you lazy? then this is the product for you!" 

Im not saying that I think that small-engine EFI is being introduced _only_ because of the lazy..I believe it will have real benefits for everyone, even the responsible owners who maintain their equipment..but its probably part of the equation.."people dont want to learn how to adjust carberators anymore, what can we do about that?"..Im sure its a consideration.

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

It will need a control unit and then you might need a "reader" to figure out the problem. It wouldn't be much different than a cars system just fewer inputs.
Engines will likely have better power and much improved fuel economy.
Would be nice if they went ahead and jumped right to direct injection instead of just going to standard injection outside the combustion chamber.


----------



## Shryp

I think we are getting to the point where a lot of people don't even know how to work a throttle, primer, choke or fuel valve anymore. With those controls removed they are trying to appeal to those kinds of people.


----------



## wdb

GoBlowSnow said:


> I've never had any problems starting a snowblower that has been maintained. Regardless of how cold it is. prime 3-4 times, add a bit of choke, and usually starts right up on first pull. So this thing about easy starting baffles me. What else are the advantages of EFI in a small engine?


Emissions. The EPA regulates small engines too, as do agencies in other governments.

https://www3.epa.gov/otaq/smallsi.htm


----------



## YSHSfan

GoBlowSnow said:


> I've never had any problems starting a snowblower that has been maintained. Regardless of how cold it is. prime 3-4 times, add a bit of choke, and usually starts right up on first pull. So this thing about easy starting baffles me. What else are the advantages of EFI in a small engine?


As stated before, the advantages are fuel efficiency, same power output regardless of conditions (no governor control is my understanding) and perhaps the biggest for the future is lower emissions.
On the other hand like you said "a maintained snowblower" won't likely have any issues starting-Yes true, but I think the vast majority of today day consumer won't mantain them properly, there is where it has the biggest advantage for them (who like Scot said probably is the 90+% of consummers).
This is JMHO.


----------



## YSHSfan

I really like the idea of EFI on a small engine.

But so far my two concerns are:
* Is the system really design or sealed against the enviroment that it will be exposed to?
* How about snowblower storage?, with electronics within the engine, you would not want any corrosion build up.


----------



## uberT

I'm trying to understand the pricing and how much of a premium over last year's offerings @ MSRP. The guy in the video says the 24" SHO is now up to $1800 

I stopped by my local dealer yesterday and they had no pricing but they did have literature. He _thought_ they had the new EFI machines sitting in boxes in the back.


----------



## uberT

Ariens said:


> BRILLION, Wis. – Ariens introduces the industry-first Ariens AX EZ-Launch engine with EFI technology, designed for the Ariens line of Sno-Thro products. With the introduction of this new engine, Ariens is the first brand in the industry to apply modern automotive technology and offer an EFI solution for snow products.
> 
> The Ariens AX EZ-Launch EFI engine starts in two steps, versus six steps with a traditional carbureted engine. All that the user needs to do is turn the key and pull the recoil cord (or use the electric start). The engine’s system uses an electronic governor, which virtually eliminates speed loss and delivers consistent throwing performance along with an ultra-quiet idle. The combination of electronic fuel injection and the e-governor also work together to use less fuel than traditional engine models.
> 
> Because the system is electronic, it automatically adjusts to the environment and can start in extreme weather, at high or low altitude and can tackle any type of snow. With traditional engines, the machine can lose more than 10 percent of its power when encountering drifts or wet, heavy snow. However, the Ariens AX EZ-Launch EFI engine controls its speed automatically, and it won’t slow down when it encounters large piles of snow.
> 
> *The Ariens AX EZ-Launch EFI engine can be run in different modes: from full power to efficiency modes. While in efficiency mode, the engine runs quieter, uses less fuel and runs at a slightly lower speed, making it a good option for early morning hours when others are sleeping. The power mode increases the engine’s output and provides the unit with more power to get through tough jobs.*
> 
> *The Ariens EFI system is also completely sealed, helping to significantly reduce maintenance costs. The system will not require adjusting since it is sealed, as gas won’t deteriorate if left in the engine.* This allows users to store their machine without worry.*
> 
> “At Ariens, we’re always striving to come up with new and innovative solutions for our customers,” said Ariens Company VP of Marketing Matt Medden. “Today, we’ve launched an industry first by introducing EFI technology on our snow products, and in addition to being proud of being first, we’re excited to provide our customers with a technology that will allow them to get their jobs done better and more efficiently.”
> 
> For 2016, Ariens is offering the EFI engine on two models, the Deluxe 30 and the Platinum 24 SHO. Models start at a promotional price of $1,699 USD, and will be available in late October 2016 at authorized Ariens dealers and Home Depot stores in the United States and Canada. Ariens dealers will exclusively carry the Platinum 24 SHO EFI model.


**If this proves to be true, it'll be great for the owner and certainly good for Ariens at many levels.*


----------



## YSHSfan

uberT said:


> I'm trying to understand the pricing and how much of a premium over last year's offerings @ MSRP. The guy in the video says the 24" SHO is now up to $1800


At the end of the video, there are questions, one is how much more would be for the EFI engine, they said about $300. :blush:


----------



## uberT

Ok, that's what I thought I heard too. Getting pricey and quite a premium for the new system !! Thanks, HS.


----------



## guyl

"The system will not require adjusting since it is sealed, as gas won’t deteriorate if left in the engine."

So they magically found a way to prevent gas from going bad? C'mon now.


----------



## YSHSfan

guyl said:


> "The system will not require adjusting since it is sealed, as gas won’t deteriorate if left in the engine."
> 
> So they magically found a way to prevent gas from going bad? C'mon now.


I wondered the same about the gas going bad in the tank.
But on the other hand if you have a fuel injected car and let it sit for 6 months to a year, it is almost guarateed that it will start right up and run good when you want to use.
This is just my experience with cars, others can chime in with their own experiences.
I am a automotive mechanic and primarily work on vintage cars (a lot of them are carbureted). If fuel is too old they would not likely run right, some times they don't even start, you drain the fuel, refill the tank with fresh fuel and they would start and/or run better. Now you put that "bad" fuel on a fuel injected car (I do this to my 95 Jeep Cherokee primarily) and they run with no issues at all.
This is the reason I think that they might be right about "the magic way" as you describe it. It is not really that the fuel won't go bad, but is more like _the injection system won't go bad and would still operate "normally" on somewhat old fuel._
JMHO :blush:


----------



## uberT

hsblowersfan said:


> But on the other hand if you have a fuel injected car and let it sit for 6 months to a year, it is almost guarateed that *it will start right up* and run good when you want to use.


 Broadly speaking, that's my experience, too.


----------



## guyl

I'd say they're probably implying that the gas itself will usually stay good enough from the end of one season to the beginning of the next, and that the fuel injection design prevents any buildup of nasty residues in the engine.


----------



## db9938

I'm not here to speak badly of EFI, but there comes a point where the cost/benefit analysis is upside down, and for most snowblowers, it is. With regards to the gensets with EFI, it's probably more of an issue of reliability and efficiency. It's not that we in this arena, don't appreciate those things, but then what would we have to talk about?


----------



## Marty013

guys... technology on engine controls finally caught up to us! its here.. and its here to stay... and just once you guys finally adopt it.. and accept it.. itl change again!  direct injection makes to me.. about ten times more sence than whatever injection method used here.. direct injection usually makes better lower end torque.. torque down low in the rev range is what keep an engine chugging thru

so again.. once you nay sayers finally accept change.. itl change again.. so get used to it now .. right??


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

I am getting in this thread a bit late but as I was reading I was expecting someone to bring up the old Mechanical Fuel Injection used in some cars in the late 50's and early 60's. I believe one was a Pontiac engine and Chrysler another. Please correct me if I am wrong. I am not that old to remember when they came out.

there is a huge push to make things easier for consumers. Fewer people are gong to trade school and you can"t even get younger folks to change a tire let alone just learn how.

Briggs is now selling a lawn mower engine where they say you Never need to change the oil. That's right! Just check it and add as needed. This is all appealing to people who don't want to do maintenance. Some of these folks would consider a Snow Joe electric just to avoid maintenance, gas, oil and starting issues.

There is for sure some good benefits to the EFI system but as said earlier at what cost do you get it. Over time it may become cheaper. If my machine died today I would get on CL and look for a $300-400 used machine. But my needs are different than others.

I did not see this anywhere so who is the engine manufacturer for this EFI engine? Kholer, Briggs or Chinese?


----------



## Marty013

i think its chinese engine with possibly, for Ariens warrantee sake, Ariens own engine control system... but i could be misreading this and its all chinese brand stuff??


----------



## YSHSfan

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I did not see this anywhere so who is the engine manufacturer for the EFI engine? Kholer, Briggs or Chinease?


The engine looks like an Ariens AX..? engine which my understanding is that is chinese, so perhaps the EFI engine is as well, unless Ariens states something different.


----------



## sscotsman

Its virtually guarenteed these will be the Ariens branded engines made by LCT in China..could be Briggs, but that's less likely..(even if it is Briggs, they will still be made in China  )
But I'm going to say its 99% likely they are LCT.

Scot


----------



## uberT

The new EFI 24" SHO is called 921053, with AX engine:

http://www.ariens.com/en-us/Documents/Spec_Platinum.pdf


----------



## YSHSfan

Thanks, uberT

So, the Ariens EFI engine is an LCT made in China engine (as Scot stated).
If I am not mistaken I have not seen many complaints of the Ariens AX LCT chinese engine being poorly made or something like that, My guess is Ariens is making sure that quality is being kept throughout the production process. :blush:


----------



## Zac5

*PLATINUM 30 SHO Weight*

Unless I'm still half asleep, I think they got the weight in lbs and kg reversed on the Spec sheet for the PLATINUM 30 SHO

the Spec sheet says 133.3 lbs (293.8 kg) for the WEIGHT (should be reversed)!


----------



## sscotsman

Zac5 said:


> Unless I'm still half asleep, I think they got the weight in lbs and kg reversed on the Spec sheet for the PLATINUM 30 SHO
> 
> the Spec sheet says 133.3 lbs (293.8 kg) for the WEIGHT (should be reversed)!


Yep, you are right, its definately backwards! 
294 pounds does equal 133 kg.
But 133 lb = 60 kg!

Scot


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

hsblowersfan said:


> Thanks, uberT
> 
> So, the Ariens EFI engine is an LCT made in China engine (as Scot stated).
> If I am not mistaken I have not seen many complaints of the Ariens AX LCT chinese engine being poorly made or something like that, My guess is Ariens is making sure that quality is being kept throughout the production process. :blush:


Every company outsourcing says they are on top of the quality but when you are making stuff in low wage markets like China the quality is tough to control there. You have to have very strict incoming inspections and send people over there to continuously train and impress not to cut corners. Like any new product I would be weary for the first couple of years and let someone else be the Beta tester. It may very well be a great product but I believe the smart money will wait a bit be for diving in. At least this is what history tells us.


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## uncle_bob

Hi

Here's another twist to this: 

EFI implies an ECU (engine control unit). That is essentially a computer. The ECU has firmware in it (software, but a bit different). On "bit stuff" you generally can update the firmware to fix this and that bug in the system. That's cool because you can ship everything out and do a "no mechanical changes" update to it later in the field. At some point you move to things that are small enough that updates are not a common thing. 

Will the firmware on the Ariens ECU be field upgradable? 

If so, buying one right up front is much more appealing. *IF* there is a problem, it's likely that you just have a code squirt to fix it. If not, it's a parts swap and a lot more logistics. 

Bob


----------



## camaromike

*marketing tactic*

I think they are implying since the fuel is shut off at the injector during shut down, no fuel residue sits in the engine/ carb. This will not prevent the fuel from going bad in the tank. In theory old fuel could be drained, fresh fuel added and it should start easily. No gummy residue in the carb/ fuel bowl, etc. My concerns would be, a) this is the first year and b) will parts be available when it is 15 or 20 years old.


----------



## Strato

camaromike said:


> My concerns would be, a) this is the first year and b) will parts be available when it is 15 or 20 years old.


I also own the Platinum 24 EFI. Last week I attended a trade show for landscaping pros in Boston, at which Ariens/Gravely exhibited.

I spent some time at the Ariens booth, speaking with their salespeople and engineers.

Based upon the input I received from Ariens staff, here's some input regarding your concerns:

a) "This is the first year (for EFI)". Actually, it's the first year for EFI in snowblowers. However, Ariens has been using EFI engines on their commercial mowers for years, and other vendors have done the same. It's not new small-engine technology. According to Ariens engineers, EFI is a mature technology for these applications. It's been vetted.

b) Will parts be available? These folks also assured me that EFI is the "wave of the future" for Ariens, and others. They envision EFI eventually overtaking the small engine market. Issues with ethanol are pronounced, and won't get better as the % of ethanol increases in gas. As more sales volume is achieved with EFI engines, they said the price differential will decline to the point that carburetors no longer make sense. Hence, one may ask: "Will I be able to purchase parts for my carburated engine in 15 or 20 years?"


----------



## New_HondaHS35

uberT said:


> Interesting to see this. Yeah, I suspect it's a simplistic throttle body setup like you would have seen on an old GM car when EFI went mainstream (late 80's ?)
> 
> I bought a small 2012 Honda motorbike a couple months ago. It's called "fuel injected" but is nothing more than a simple injector spritzing fuel into a throttle body. OTOH, it completely eliminates the choke and the fuel ON/OFF valve. It fires up with the press of the button - - no fooling around, no temperamental behavior hot or cold. It's pretty nice.


since most snowblowers are single cylinder, I don't know how it could be much different from what you describe. In the early 90's they went to one injector per cylinder instead of one injector for the whole engine


----------

